# BIG JOHN has a miss



## LW MOORE (Dec 23, 2003)

The Big Green tractor is but a year old and has developed a miss between 1500-2000 RPMs,,filter is clean...fuel injector problems here?...Thanks..LW


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

LW,

Great to see you posting again but sorry to hear of the circumstances. My thinking would be to set the rpms on the tractor to 1,500 - 2,000 rpms to replicate the missing condition and then break torque on the sleeve nut enough at each fuel injector individually to cause the fuel to leak and bleed off. If the miss or condition gets worse; you have the wrong cylinder. If you break torque on the nut and the condition does not change, you have the culprit in hand. It could be a bad injector or it could be contamination or a blockage in the fuel line feeding that injector. You may try removing that line and blowing it out with high pressure compressed air. If this is the case, you should blow out all the lines, drain the fuel from the bottom of the fuel tank and install a new filter. Water may have been ingested somewhere or some other contaminant. If this does not resolve the miss; you will likely have to pull the suspected fuel injector and have it pressure tested and inspected at the dealer of a diesel shop to ensure it is cracking at the proper pressure and has a satisfactory spray pattern. Good luck on the troubleshooting and let us know what turns up. :thumbsup:


----------



## LW MOORE (Dec 23, 2003)

dealer,,give ol big john the once over,and all seems back to normal once again,,it appeared to be a dime size drop of water caught in the fuel injector pump.........you folks buy that dont you?
at any rate were farming again...LW


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

LW,

Glad to hear that you got Big John running again. Water in the system could concievably cause this but I suspect that the dealer probably cleaned out the fuel system lines as well.


----------

